
We May See a Chrome OS Netbook Mid-2010, But Not For Sale - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/we-may-see-a-chrome-os-netbook-mid-2010-but-not-for-sale/
======
rms
Hopefully Google starts selling a developer version. I want one.

